# Any hunters out there?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I know this is a fishing board, but every year I keep telling myself I'm going to start hunting.

I haven't done it for years but did it pretty frequently as a kid (mainly birds and small stuff). I'd really like to take up duck, quail or deer hunting but have absolutely no idea where to start. Anybody interested in taking a novice under their wing or pointing me in the right direction?

I'm thinking maybe a guided hunt would be a good way to start.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey SF, Duke of Fluke is a big hunter and he does a lot of trips in PA which wouldn't be too far from you in Baltimore. I am sure he will jump in here and let you know his schedule. I unfortunately won't be doing any hunting this year b/c the person with all the guns is in Korea.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You hunt with Kim Jong Il? Holy crap!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL:jawdrop:


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am in a small waterfowl hunting syndicate with 3 other guys. We all enter the lotteries knowing that if any of us hit, the other 3 get to go. Together we have hit 7 dates so far at various places. We also do a couple of guided hunts. 

I also entered a montgomery county managed hunt deer lottery, but I havent heard the results yet. 

Lotteries and guided/preserve hunts are pretty much the only hunting options for a city guy. Guided hunts are ok, preserve hunts are definately cheating.

The place to start is at the range. Start with trap, then skeet, then move on the sporting clays. I live in DC, but work in MD, so anytime you want to go out shooting, I will meet you. PG county has a great facility in Greenbelt. It is open to the public, and cheap. 

I have been looking into hunting the upper potomac for ducks. I need to get some decoys and really figure out the rules and who owns which islands and I am going to give it a go. If it works out, I will let you know.

Thats the long and short of it. What ever you try, please be safe.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*The Susquehanna Flyway* isn't what it used to be, but it's still one of the countries premier waterfowl migration routes.

The upper Bay is as rich in waterfowling heritage and opportunities as any place on earth.

The Eastern Shore supports terriffic Canada Goose populations during the Fall and Winter.

A guided goose hunt is an easy, relatively inexpensive way to sample this sport.

I should offer a word of caution.

Crack Cocaine is much less addictive, and expensive than Sneak Boats, Decoys, Labradors, Decoys, Magmum Shotguns, Camo Gear, Decoys, Gunning Leases, Decoys and more Decoys.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Which firearm do you recommend for waterfowl? I've been browsing muzzleloaders for deer and am a little lost.

Guess I'm headed to a range first to sharpen back up.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I hunt MD and PA for deer. Already have one in the freezer with the bow this year. Blew an opportunity on a 140 inch buck(that's a monster for those who don't know) this morning. Passed up a smaller 10 point as well as a small six. I also saw a four point, a spike, and two doe. My PA spot is tight on access, but I would be happy to take you to some spots in MD MR Flea. Honestly, Md is better in my opinnion. The public land is less crowded and there are just as many deer, but the bucks are bigger. Send me a shout if you want to team up. My family and friends will be doing several deer hunts in Western MD in the coming weeks, you are welcome to come along.

Jason,

Too bad we won't get to hunt this year. It was a good time last year even though we were unsuccessful. I blame the location though. I know some much better spots for next time. We just need Axon to get back.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*In most cases* a 12 gauge shotgun with the "standard" 2 3/4" chamber is adequate.

The key to success is to choose a shotgun that you are comfortable with and that fits you well.

I can't begin to stress this enough. If the gun fits properly, you'll be able to shoot it properly. 

If it doesn't fit, it'll drive you crazy, trying to get consistent results.

I can go on and on and on about the various aspects of wingshooting, and would be delighted to do so, but I don't think this is the right place to get into all that.

I'm just North of York, Pa. About an hour from your location, and would be glad to help in any way.

PM or e-mail me.

There are lots of good books on wingshooting, but the one I always reccommend is "Shotgunning, The Art and Science" by Bob Brister.

I've coached Trap Shooters for many years, and have benefitted from instruction from a "WORLD CHAMPION" live bird shooter and an Olympic Silver Medalist in International Trap.

Those gentlemen did their best, but I didn't give them much to work with. But like they say, "Those that can't DO, teach."


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'm a hunter*

I bow hunt pretty much exclusively anymore...Is that a real sentence? I agree that Md is a bit better than Pa. I hunt around Howard/Montgomery county area.  I'll pick up a shotgun if I have too but with the liberal limits here in Md we usually don't have to do that.

On another note...the pre-rut is in full swing here and with the falling temps, big daddy should be getting real stupid soon. I just wish I wasn't having soo much fun surf fishing! I've only been out once (hunting) this year. Didn't shoot anything but I saw some......Thats a good thing too


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Which gun?*

Flea, I just got a 12 guage super mag benelli nova this year, and I love it. It has a 3 1/2 inch chamber which is the biggest shell any 12 guage can take. Using steel shot, and taking long passing shots at waterfowl, you need a little more power. It does accept 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells also, for the range. I got a 28 inch barrel because I thought it was long enough to be accurate at longer ranges, but not so long that it would be cumbersome in transport to the blind. It also has interchangable choke tubes. I like a pump because I trust it out in the dirt better than an auto, and it holds one more shell than a double barrel. I also got the full camo pattern on the entire gun, but that was mostly b/c I thought it was neat.

You may be able to get by with a 2 3/4 or 3 inch chamber, but like the longcasters say "the extra distance is just another tool in your bag for when you need it". 

Smoothbore is right - fit is the most important. Go to Dick's or your local shop and shoulder all of the brands and models.


----------



## Cowboy (Oct 28, 2003)

I am from PA but have hunted MD for 20 years, I hunt the Sika Deer in Dorchester county and have had good success after years of learning, Duke what is the deal with hunting Sundays this year why is it just private land I would like to hunt the sunday we drive down and hunt Saturday and then head home for PAs opening day on Monday but I would like to get in on a Sunday hunt in between?
Garry


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Sunday hunts*

Well Cowboy you just missed the first one as I believe it was Sunday just past. Here is a link.........

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/huntersguide/whatsnew.html


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Used to hunt a lot but have not been for about four years. Still have guns ( still have my first JC Higgins 410 Bolt action.) It is still in good shape and fires like a rifle.
I went hunting in Wisconsin several years ago and had several rounds just miss me. I thought that I was still in country. I went to the registration station and they got the police and game wardens involved. Found out that it was some city guys from Chicago that were on their first hunt and with no supervision. I n Illinois andWisc you have to attend a class befoare yo get your license. They were fined and sent packing but that would not have prevented someone from getting their heads blown away.
Anway that did me in and I have only been out once in last 4 or five years.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i go hunting every year for deer. have not gotten any in a few years though. it is still fun just to enjoy the great outdoors.

you must first take a hunter's safety course,before you can get a lisencse.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*sunday hunting*

Only two sundays this year in Md. One already happenned last week. The other is during gun season. I'm not positive, but I think it is the first sunday. I'd double check though. You can only hunt on private land and only in certain counties. Check the DNR website for details.

Back out today and saw about 10 doe, but nothing close. Heading back out in the AM. 

Where is 
Zoom/Neuman on this thread. He shot a whopper buck a few weeks ago.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

SF, Next Fall we can all get together and do some deer hunting out in western MD. Jamey knows some good places out west, and with 4-6 of us we should be able to do awesome.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*54 Snow Geese*

Taken 11/14/03, Kent county, MD.










That was a great hunt. We got skunked at Sassafras on 11/15/03 (Opening day for Canadas). We limited out on Canadas this morning by 7:15am out at Tuckahoe. I wasnt even late to work. 

It's shaping up to be a good waterfowl season.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hunter of the month!!!*

You've got my vote for hunter of the month... with those birds, should be plenty of food for thanksgiving!!...


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*That's a lot of pluckin'*


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I hope you like slim jims, I hear that is all snows are good for. If ya ever need anyone to help shoot some geese send me a shout.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Snows*

I have heard that snow geese are not good for eating. As far as I am concerned that could not be farther from the truth. We cooked some fresh - 2 roasted with apple appricot stuffing, and I made gumbo out of 2 birds. It is better than canada goose. I think it tastes like a mild duck. Even the woman liked it. We were shooting young birds. Everything you have heard about snow goose not being tasty is bullspit.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

is there anyone willing to share there property with another deer hunter. will share all that i shoot.


----------

